# Exams while at BMQ?



## Jebus (2 Dec 2012)

I read something similar in this forum but it was for reserves. 

I'll be going to BMQ 19 Jan(NCM), which is after my exams. I'm in high school right now (upgrading). Is it possible to take my exams during BMQ? It would be around the 25-30 Jan and the school said they are willing to courier my exams. It would take about 6 hours to write all 3 of them. I assume BMQ is pretty busy, in that case would I even have time to study/write?

I emailed my recruiter, he said he would get back to me. I just wondered if anyone here had a similar experience. Also, should I even bother? Should I just concentrate on training?


----------



## Smirnoff123 (2 Dec 2012)

Reg force or reserves?


----------



## Jebus (2 Dec 2012)

Reg force.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Dec 2012)

Probably not.... you will be busy with kit and quarters.....


----------



## Smirnoff123 (2 Dec 2012)

Perhaps you can write them early?


----------



## Jebus (2 Dec 2012)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> Perhaps you can write them early?



They can't do that. I could easily give the questions out to people with prior knowledge. Obviously I wouldn't do that, but there is no way they can just take my word that I wouldn't.

Could I do continuing education once I get posted to my unit, years down the road?


----------



## MikeL (2 Dec 2012)

Jebus said:
			
		

> Could I do continuing education once I get posted to my unit, years down the road?



Yes,  lots of people do on their off time through  online courses,  correspondence, etc.  As well there are programs such as UTPNCM and some others.


----------



## NRobichaud (2 Dec 2012)

I'm leaving for BMQ on the 19th as well, where are you coming from and for which trade?


----------



## Jebus (2 Dec 2012)

NRobichaud said:
			
		

> I'm leaving for BMQ on the 19th as well, where are you coming from and for which trade?



I just saw your thread. I'm going for Infantry and coming from Ottawa. I can't wait lol.




			
				-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Yes,  lots of people do on their off time through  online courses,  correspondence, etc.  As well there are programs such as UTPNCM and some others.



Thanks! This is exactly what I want.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Dec 2012)

Jebus said:
			
		

> Could I do continuing education once I get posted to my unit, years down the road?


Having taken the courses up to the point of writing exams, don't throw your notes away. Depending on the province you end up in, there _may_ be an opportunity to register for those courses and simply challenge the final exams to get the credits, rather than re-doing the complete course.

I know some troops who did that in Alberta, but because education is provincial jurisdiction it may not be the same across the board.


----------

